# sound solutions for 68 convertible



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

alright, opening up this topic...again. 

i know what i'm going to do for a head unit, but speaker mounts aren't exactly simple on this car. no parcel shelf in back for 6x9's, the dash speaker idea is out because they'd be tiny and tinny as hell and i have the fresh air vents where kick panels would go. so that leaves under the dash or building a center console. 

who's done what in their convertibles for modern sound?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a customer with a `69 Cougar convert and he made a console with a pair of speakers. He gets complements on it all the time.
Do you have any room for behind the rear seat speaker boxes?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

tons of space for a box in the trunk but i'm just wanting some speakers, not subs.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Where'd your buddy mount the console? dash, between the buckets, behind the seat?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually the unit is loose and he keeps it between the buckets. But he can swing it back to the back seat or behind the front seats or even on top of the vert top when it's down facing behind the car too.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

power straight from the battery or spliced off the radio harness?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just speaker wires, no power amp or anything in his console.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

any chance you could get a pic or two?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not for a month or two.


----------



## Dholmes104 (Jun 18, 2009)

*seat speakers*

I have also seen speakers mounted to the bottom of the bucket seats. The whole package included a deck in the glove box, the CD changer and amp in the trunk. This is my game plain for my 70 conv.

Drew


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Dholmes104 said:


> I have also seen speakers mounted to the bottom of the bucket seats. The whole package included a deck in the glove box, the CD changer and amp in the trunk. This is my game plain for my 70 conv.
> 
> Drew


Steve, maybe you could ask Drew whether they make a deck mount for the glove box. Or a mount that doesn't use the interior of the glove box. That would be great if you could do that....(side stepping a hi-jack!!)


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

my plan was to make a mount that would go under the dash with a couple small-ish speakers and an amp. all my music is mp3 format now so not much point in a cd player. just do the 3.5mm jack straight from the player to the amp and call it a day. compact, gets me the music i want and my player has a built in radio so all it comes down to is best spot for the speakers. there's room under the dash but i like the idea of a center console. wiring it cleanly would be the challenge there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

xcmac26 said:


> my plan was to make a mount that would go under the dash with a couple small-ish speakers and an amp. all my music is mp3 format now so not much point in a cd player. just do the 3.5mm jack straight from the player to the amp and call it a day. compact, gets me the music i want and my player has a built in radio so all it comes down to is best spot for the speakers. there's room under the dash but i like the idea of a center console. wiring it cleanly would be the challenge there.


Actually, if you wired it totally inside the box, then all you need is 2 wires for 12v and a ground. You could mount both speakers facing up with grills covering, mount the amp in the bottom.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was thinking exactly that...or possibly 6x9's on the side and some tweeters front and rear, wired internally. oh the possibilities :willy:


----------



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't know if it is too late, but check this out:

Secretaudio SST
They also have some nice speakers for underseat mounting.

Also, you should be able to mount some 6x9 behind the rear seat. My 70 convertible has the speaker hole cutouts anyway, visible from the trunk.


----------

